

Is the "About" button more important than we think? - KMStraub

Does anyone else find themselves reading the first 1/3 of a landing page and then clicking on the miniscule "About" button at the very bottom most of the time?  I think of it similarly to a deck I'd present to an investor: I'd give my problem-solution spiel and then move quickly into my bio slide.  It is my personal opinion (and Mark Suster's) that the features, demo etc aren't absorbed/swallowed if that kind of detail is presented before the listener knows who's behind the product.  As a consumer, I'm inherently skeptical, so I can't stomach a whole page of "the hard sell," even if it's above the fold.  Do you think there's merit in placing a tiny bio block or a whole paragraph--something beyond four words at least--from a reputable press review after the pitch and call-to-action?  I know it's not de rigeur but something worth thinking about nonetheless.
======
ektimo
Yes, though we may not be typical. But I'm surprised how many blogs I run into
that don't have any About. An About on HN would be nice too.

